# Faraday Cages



## swrep (Mar 19, 2012)

To protect against EMP pulses, I realized I have the perfect boxes to keep my electronics equipment in; metal file cabinets.
I have two large and lockable cabinets that I just lined with foam and cardboard. 
Might as well store the transceivers, AM radios, walkie talkies, etc in there!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

ammo cans can also be good for this.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

The was a guy on Doomsday Preppers who used a simple metal garbage can. He tested it by zapping it with his car battery. It worked on the show.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Sharpdogs said:


> The was a guy on Doomsday Preppers who used a simple metal garbage can. He tested it by zapping it with his car battery. It worked on the show.


In my opinion these would work fine as long as the lid makes good contact metal to metal. Lowes' carries several zinc metal cans in different sizes with metal lids that would be great for this use.


----------

